# Why Outback?



## jdwAg20 (Jul 31, 2006)

Have any of you ever owned other brands of TT? If so, why did you switch to Outback? Are there any brands to stay away from?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi

















The OB is our first TT. After significant research & many RV Show's there was only 1 TT for us.







You can't beat the quality of an Outback.

Good Luck,
Tami


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

jdwAg20,

The only other TT we have owned is a Coleman pop-up, so that is really an apples to oranges comparison. We did however do a 2-1/2 year search before buying the Outback. I have 30 some years of architectural and engineering design experience, so by my nature, I really took a close look at everything out there.

For the class of TT, the Outback easily had the best combination of engineering, construction and design we found. The fresh and original floorplans really set the Outback apart from the cookie-cutter layouts most everybody else offers. The interior design... light, openness and airy feel was much more appealing than the dark cave-like boxes that most of the others sell. And the welded aluminum construction is far stronger and lighter than the common alternatives.

Finally, there is this forum. I don't know of another group out there that offers the kind of support and experience this community does. As an Outbacker, there will always be somebody ready to help out. How many others offer that?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

I agree with everything he said. I researched for a year before buying the 23RS. I did'nt see another TT that offered the two queens and bunk like the 23RS. I wanted the Outback so bad I bought it and had it delivered thousands of miles from my hometown.

And when you buy an Outback you get this great forum.

Beerman


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Fell into it with just plain dumb luck, and have since learned of how good of a decision it was for all the reasons Doug listed above. After 3 seasons of camping in the Outback, I would buy another.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We, too, found the OB when searching for our 1st RV (we're wilderness campers come to the dark side). We saw the OB - several of them - checked out everything else we could find (in detail!) - went home, poured over all the accumulated info - went on-line to do some research - found this site - looked at each other and asked ourselves "Why any other brand?". We couldn't be more satisfied with the answer we gave ourselves!!!


----------



## jdwAg20 (Jul 31, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> We, too, found the OB when searching for our 1st RV (we're wilderness campers come to the dark side). We saw the OB - several of them - checked out everything else we could find (in detail!) - went home, poured over all the accumulated info - went on-line to do some research - found this site - looked at each other and asked ourselves "Why any other brand?". We couldn't be more satisfied with the answer we gave ourselves!!!


What about other Keystone brands? Do they differ greatly from the Outback?


----------



## new buyer (Aug 28, 2006)

We have a 27BS Hornet TT and we are about to trade up to a 29 Outback fifth wheel. I really can't complain about anything in the Hornet BUT when I saw the Outback...I knew it was time to move up. You really can't beat the interior design, so bright and welcoming. I absolutely can't wait to get into the Outback.

A&K


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Tent camped for years, then two popups for 14 years, then a Layton TT with bunks and no slide out for three years. I wanted a side slide and started looking but it was difficult to find a quality lightweight with a slide. I found the Outback and fell in love with the 27 RSDS, then went home and researched and saw that the 28 RSDS with the seven foot lower bunk fit my needs better - 16 year-old son is 6'5" and growing. I like the fiberglass siding and the aluminum frame and the fact that it tows as a 30 foot trailer and camps as a 35 foot trailer. We love it. The quality is the best and most bang for the buck.

Scott


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Why Outback? Because we have people like PDX Doug, Moosegut, tdvffjohn and two thousand other members here to answer any question you may have. Give it a try. It doesn't even have to do with camping. Ask what kind of beer they drink. Even ask about tattoos.

We moved from a pop up but looked seriously at most other brands. We'll call those SOB's (some other brands). The SOB's just didn't compare in features, looks, quality, and value. We kept coming back to the Outback and it has served us very well in it's first season of use. We've been on 5 trips and drove around 2,000 miles with no major problems to report. You may read that Outbacks are not immune to problems nor are the SOBs but ours are usually minor and handled by the dealer.

Best luck in your decision process.


----------



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

We had a 1994 Terry 27' 5th wheel before this one. We bought that because it had 2 bunks in the back for the kids. Now we have 5 kids and had to have one with 4 bunks. We looked at Outback, Aerolite, Kodiak and Frontier. All four have the 4 bunks up front and rear queen slide. I also needed a light weight trailer to pull. In the end I was not comfortable with some of the reported frame issues with the Aerolite and Kodiaks (and couldn't find a Frontier dealer who wanted to 'deal") so we went with the Outback, even though it's about 600 lbs heavier dry.

I have to say this web site was also a determining factor - too much good information and many good people who I haven't even met.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I never owned another trailer before the Outback. As a matter of fact, never camped before.

Got the wild idea after having had several cancer surgeries and wanted to do something different with the rest of my life and to create some memories with my grandkids, you know, before it was too late.

Started looking on the Internet at all kinds of trailers. Went to all the local dealers and made plans to shop around in the larger cities (Dallas, Fort Worth). Stopped just short of Fort Worth and found an Outback. Nough said.

There wasn't any other brand that caught my eye like the Outback. I wasn't aware of quality at that time. Just looks. And Outback had them. And, for the money, I think the quality is as good, if not better, than anything in its price range.

Put a deposit down and ended up buying one that weekend. Haven't looked back. I'm on my second one, moving up from the 26RS to the 31RQS. Been an Outback owner now for three years. Satisfied......

Mark


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

We have had palomio truck camper. not bad construction for a lower end. then a coachmen 5th wheel
24ft good solid construction and held value, traded in to sane dealer 3 yrs later and it only cost me $2500.oo
The DW fell in love with the OB the day we bougth the coachmen, so when it was time to upgrade in size will Im here and enjoying.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi. 
I had a Scotty and a Terry travel trailer, before.  They were all wood construction, and very heavy to tow, but there was nothing wrong with them. I camped with my grandparents for years, and they had a Wildwood, and a couple of other brands, over the years, and there were no problems with them, that I know of, and they enjoyed many years of camping, and I was privileged to go with them, as a kid.
My cousin, who lives in Texas, was considering going full-time, on retirement, and had done great research (and believe me, she's thorough!) on TTs. She was sold on the Keystone Montana 5th wheel, and told me about the quality of construction, etc. 
I had started looking for a TT, and found the floorplans to be quite family-friendly, and really liked them. I, also, researched and looked at them, as well as other brands, and was convinced that for the money, you couldn't beat the quality and the light-weight for towing.








SO! Here I am!
Darlene


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We popup camped for 7 years and tented before that. We had gone to many RV shows during that time, and kept coming back to the OB. We also kept looking at weights, and the OB fit that bill. When it was time to buy, the dealer about 7 miles from us had a used 25rss, which was perfect for us.


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

We had a small 18 foot Shadow Cruiser Fun Finder before the Outback. It was a 2005 model T189-FD. We loved that camper but got tired of always having to take down the table for our primary bed each night, and pull out the couch for the son's bed. The bathroom was quite tight also. We had to go with something small like this because my tow vehicle was a 1993 4Runner with only 3500 pound capacity.

Once we bought the Tundra it was time for something bigger. We now love our Outback 23RS!!!

You have to be careful of that vicious cycle though....bigger tow vehicle, bigger trailer, even bigger tow vehicle, even bigger trailer, and so on......


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I had a Monaco class C MH that was very well built, had it for 10 years. If Monaco made a TT I would have bought one but they don't. After researching different brands and floorplans the Outback fit our needs the best. My wife and myself loved the interior and I liked how solid (except for the nose) the walls are and all the extras at a reasonalbe price. Plan on having it a long time. Kirk


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

We went from tentcamping to a 19 ft towlite by hi-lo which actually belonged to my fatherinlaw. He let us use it whenever we wanted and we used it considerably. Pulled it with a T100 toyota p/up, V6. And as the cycle goes, traded up the TV to a 01' supercrew w/ a 4.6L. Bigger TV leads to a bigger trailer. Bought our own 01' Rockwood 2505, which was a very good first trailer. I had no quality issues with this trailer and it was very reliable. A little bigger and heavier than the Towlite, so this lead to a little bigger TV. 03 F150 supercrew with the 5.4l engine. This is a good truck and I still have it. The Excursion was purchased because the kids were getting bigger and going on trips in the Supercrew got to be a little cramped.....so we bought the Excursion, well, bigger TV, leads to bigger trailer and thus the 27RSDS was purchased which we absolutely love. The floorplan, interior design and storage were bonuses. This website which I check daily helped in my decision making process as far as verifying the quality of the trailer. I researched on the internet and looked at hundreds of floorplans. For us, floorplan was the major deciding factor. Two queens and a private bedroom, dinette slide which opens up the interior. We will probably have this trailer until the boys are off to college and longer. No complaints and no regrets other than we don't get to go as much as we would like. I'd fulltime if I was rich, but I ain't so off to work!


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

It was the floorplan. I really like Fleetwood trailers but their floorplans are all so repetitive. They actually cancelled the one trailer that I liked and I wouldn't buy used. Outback seemed to be the next best thing.I actually was warned about quality by a South Jersey dealer. He told me there was much variation in how they were made. They sold Fleetwood and Outback. By god at least for me he was correct! Someday I'll be in a 5'er and don't think it will be Keystone but they are far better than some.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

We owned a 25' Aerolite 7 foot wide model. It was a great little trailer. We very quickly outgrew it.

We were looking for something wider with bunks and only a little longer.

Found it very quickly in the Outback. Comments from members of this site helped make the decision.

Good luck and enjoy
Wayne


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

Another "apples to oranges" comparison, but here it is, anyway: We had a Tioga Montara motorhome by Fleetwood that had chronic problems with roof leaks. We put nearly $2K in various maintenance efforts to no avail; water eventually worked into the walls and the unit was essentially ruined by the time we gave it away to be parked on a farm. Based on that experience, I personally will not buy a Fleetwood product again. One of the reasons I liked the Outback was the crowned roof design - water rolls right off.


----------

